# Keep F500 CVT?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bags said:


> Hi all –
> 
> I am considering converting a Formula 500 car from ICE to electric, for use in autocross. It would run in A-Mod class, minimum weight is 900 lbs. ICE-based weight is about 575 lbs and I am around 200 lbs. I am still figuring out the components, but simplicity is a virtue for me (both conversion and maintenance). I am looking at a DC series wound (?) motor, LiFePO4 batteries (A123 pouch or Headway “HP”), and a mid-range controller like the Soliton Jr.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome, but I have one question in particular: This type of car has a snowmobile engine and snowmobile CVT. What do y’all think about the pros and cons of keeping the CVT vs. going single-gear belt drive? I can’t quite picture how the CVT would work with (or against) the controller.


Forgetaboutit. The speed torque characteristic (curve) for the series wound DC motor is a complete mismatch for that type of CVT. I've seen a number of idiots try it and never a happy camper.


----------

